# my betta needs anger management



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

whenever i show him anything eve the water conditioner bottle which does not have a picture of a betta on it he flares. Is that normal? Does that mean he is healthy or is flaring a lot not healthy?
thx


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

That means he is healthy and i'm pretty sure he is showing off to you


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Chuck norris ...lol in my betta tank he has a sign with a fish on it and he tries to attack it nice new pic baby


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow thx guys
im gonna try the chuck norris thing lol


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Yep, its normal.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> The only thing my bettas didnt flare at was a picture of chuck norris.


lol That's classic. I'm going to have to write that one down.


----------

